# dream truck



## missouriboy (Jul 10, 2012)

I was cutting about 4 cords of ash and took break before i started loading. I was sitting on a stump and started to day dream about my dream work truck. It was a Ford F-550 with a 5.9 cummins with dual turbos and a heavy duty 6 speed manual lol. Just wondering what other wood cutters dream trucks would be.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Jul 10, 2012)

*Dream Truck.....*

My dream tuck would be similar, but have a bow tie on the front and a 10ft dump bed.....4x4 ofcourse...


----------



## D&B Mack (Jul 11, 2012)

The one that loads itself. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jul 11, 2012)

View attachment 244740


Here she is!


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is my dream truck!


View attachment 244743



1989 Toyota with a Chevy 350 Crate motor in it with all Crane Cams parts in it, custom ground cam, 3 inch body lift, 35inch BF Goodrich All-Terrains. 

It goes where I want it to go. Yet to have it stuck :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## promac850 (Jul 11, 2012)

Deuce and half... ftw.







From what I've read, these are impossible to get stuck. The military simulates one of these getting stuck in mud, while all the driver really has to do is wiggle the wheel side to side and power out.

5 tons get stuck, Humvees get stuck, but not a deuce.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 11, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Deuce and half... ftw.
> 
> 
> From what I've read, these are impossible to get stuck. The military simulates one of these getting stuck in mud, while all the driver really has to do is wiggle the wheel side to side and power out.
> ...



You heard wrong, Kyle. Trust me, I've done it a "few" times, mud, deep sand, snow, they will get stuck. The newer 5 tons with the super singles and central tire inflation are actually a bit more capable off road than a duece, but they sink too. They don't hang those nice winches off the front of em for nothing. Heck, up here we build bogger trucks off a duece chassis with tractor tires, and they sink just as well, you just need deeper mud to do it.

As long as we're dreaming, I want a Unimog with front loader and grapple, crane and dump box on the back, and a suitable off road capable hook lift trailer for easy deliveries, and a quick swap between dump box and log bunks.

While we're at it, let's drop an 8.3 Cummins in that critter.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 11, 2012)

Fir shizzle..


----------



## Somesawguy (Jul 11, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Deuce and half... ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love those old trucks.


----------



## Somesawguy (Jul 11, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Here is my dream truck!
> 
> 
> View attachment 244743
> ...



That looks almost like mine. It does pretty well in the woods, although I wish low gear was a little slower.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jul 11, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Deuce and half... ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or a half track.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine is a 1955 281 peterbilt or 1950's willys truck or 1941 chevy coe truck

[video=youtube_share;1wxB7VpyTqM]http://youtu.be/1wxB7VpyTqM[/video]


----------



## Garmins dad (Jul 11, 2012)

Freehand said:


> Fir shizzle..



That's my dream rig.. IF someone else paid for it


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 11, 2012)

...





Asked... And answered...


----------



## blades (Jul 11, 2012)

4 wheel drive just means ya get stuck better than the next guy, add the duce &1/2 and now your really stuck. Don't get me wrong my 4w has saved my tail many times, but just maybe I should not have been there in the first place. Things happen through no fault of your own at times though. a mess of eons past I was bow hunting and went back in on a little logging road/trail about first light. It was below freezing in the morning but warmed up to about 60 at noon when I was leaving. What was a solid road except for about 20 yards to the main logging rd had turned in to a pond. As I had no idea what I was up against I backed up a ways and took a run at the pond at a pretty good clip, just barely made it across, the back end was sinking as fast as I was climbing the slight grade up to the main line. Bit of a white knuckle moment there. ( no cell phones back in those days, would have been a long walk into town, cell coverage is still not that great in that area.)


----------



## Wolfcsm (Jul 11, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Deuce and half... ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always remember that there is no vehicle that you can not get stuck. Have spent a good bit of time getting tanks out of places they should have not gone. That 2 1/2 ton will sink up to its axles.

Hal


----------



## promac850 (Jul 11, 2012)

Re-learned something here... never say never, lol.

They said the Titanic would never sink... err... it did.


----------



## Wolfcsm (Jul 11, 2012)

Did a search for 2 1/2 ton truck stuck and found this:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7TLnay-OaM8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Hal


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 11, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also would love that truck...If someone else paid for it!


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 11, 2012)

Somesawguy said:


> That looks almost like mine. It does pretty well in the woods, although I wish low gear was a little slower.



Just put it in 4 low and creep away through the woods!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 11, 2012)

This truck, color and all...F550 PSD 4x4 XLT...







With this dump body....all aluminum...






With this plow....9.5' Meyer Super V2....


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 11, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Also would love that truck...If someone else paid for it!



Sorry, that "truck" is about useless. Might get ya laid on gay men's choice night down at the pigpen.


----------



## promac850 (Jul 11, 2012)

If I had a deuce, I'd compete in truck pulls. Shouldn't have any issues pulling one of sliding weight trailers all the way to the end, and then some...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 11, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Sorry, that "truck" is about useless. Might get ya laid on gay men's choice night down at the pigpen.



Then you should REALLY like this one!!!!


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 11, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Sorry, that "truck" is about useless. Might get ya laid on gay men's choice night down at the pigpen.



Hey now, It isn't to bad. I bet that truck you want with the aluminum dump body and v-plow will cost you some major coin!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 11, 2012)

promac610 said:


> If I had a deuce, I'd compete in truck pulls. Shouldn't have any issues pulling one of sliding weight trailers all the way to the end, and then some...



I don't think you'd make weight.... By a lot!!!


----------



## promac850 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I don't think you'd make weight.... By a lot!!!



Some big rigs do pulls too. Those all dragged that sled to the end, lol. Is a deuce in the same weight class as the big rigs? I heard a deuce is around 13,500 lbs.

Isn't a Peterbuilt 379 about the same?


----------



## LT100 (Jul 11, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Also would love that truck...If someone else paid for it!



And kept all those gas tanks filled.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 11, 2012)

Meh…...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 11, 2012)

Or maybe this one???




But it needs a 10' aluminum dump bed w/slots for racks and extensions...
:hell_boy:


----------



## Freehand (Jul 11, 2012)

Dumper with the HIAB crane. You're welcome Steve.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 11, 2012)

You know, I've never seen a Uni Mog here... Do they sell em' in the states?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 11, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Hey now, It isn't to bad. I bet that truck you want with the aluminum dump body and v-plow will cost you some major coin!



Right around $62,000.oo OTD. Fully $11K of that is the dump body, $6K is the plow..Insane.

I had a 2012 F550 XL 4x4 PSD with Rugby steel gravel dump and a new Fisher XLS plow waiting on the lot for me about 4 months back...$49K OTD.. Bank said I needed to pay another $7K on my current note before I could go get it. So next year about this time.......


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 11, 2012)

LT100 said:


> And kept all those gas tanks filled.



So true!


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 11, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Right around $62,000.oo OTD. Fully $11K of that is the dump body, $6K is the plow..Insane.
> 
> I had a 2012 F550 XL 4x4 PSD with Rugby steel gravel dump and a new Fisher XLS plow waiting on the lot for me about 4 months back...$49K OTD.. Bank said I needed to pay another $7K on my current note before I could go get it. So next year about this time.......



Sweet! Increase firewood production ?


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 11, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Or maybe this one???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must really want one of these trucks Hedge :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 11, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> You must really want one of these trucks Hedge :msp_biggrin:



4 door F650? Yes... Pimped out??? 
Not so much...


----------



## Freehand (Jul 11, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You know, I've never seen a Uni Mog here... Do they sell em' in the states?



Swiss Army Vehicles - Vehicles

Ya, but there are a lot of restrictions. This link is to a dealership in Fayetteville, extremely rare to see a diesel model come through. And you will pay dearly for it when you do. 

Check out the 'Moggers forums. Dem boys know how to party.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You know, I've never seen a Uni Mog here... Do they sell em' in the states?



Not but a year ago the City of Cincinnati auctioned off two Unimogs that belonged to the Dept of City Works . A single cab long bed which looked just like the photo minus the crane and a 2' longer bed....and double cab short bed. Went for $11K and $14.5 K and both where in excellent shape. 

I just want the portal diffs for my rock crawler..way to cool for a firewood getter!

My ultimate wood getter would be a K30 3+3 straight axle 4x4 dump with a transplanted NV5600 and Cummins..I hate Dodge but I love me some Cummins.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 11, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> 4 door F650? Yes... Pimped out???
> Not so much...



Haha! Oh you know you want to haul wood in stlye!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 11, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You know, I've never seen a Uni Mog here... Do they sell em' in the states?



Its a dream. Mine would start as an Army loader hoe model, yank the hoe, stretch the frame and add crane dump and a grapple on the bucket. Add the big C under the hood, paint it up and away we go.


----------



## TonyK (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is a UNIMOG 406 that someone cut the body off of and added a cage to. It is doing a bit of climbing. I have a 406 and it will go places others fear to tread. It's hard to get stuck but even harder to get UNstuck.
[video=youtube;s-G6vpNPb7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-G6vpNPb7E[/video]


----------



## rwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

*For PROMAC 610*

Kyle, I told my wife I would sell my truck. I didn't commit to when. And yes, you can get anything stuck. Here are some pictures of the truck driving school put on for some guys at church and a picture of the truck hauling firewood. Ron

View attachment 244800
View attachment 244801
View attachment 244803
View attachment 244804
View attachment 244806


----------



## rwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> As long as we're dreaming, I want a Unimog with front loader and grapple, crane and dump box on the back, and a suitable off road capable hook lift trailer for easy deliveries, and a quick swap between dump box and log bunks.



Steve, they sell these things almost every week. Almost all have low hours, some are in good shape and others look to be trashed. 2420 - Tractors, Wheeled at Government Liquidation Ron


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 11, 2012)

Sweet truck rwoods! Looks like it can haul a lot of wood!


----------



## promac850 (Jul 11, 2012)

Ron, you put a big smile on my face. Good to see those old beasts are still working and being taken care of.


----------



## rwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Sweet truck rwoods! Looks like it can haul a lot of wood!



5 tons will keep it under the CDL requirements. Not really much for logging. Ron


----------



## Ductape (Jul 11, 2012)

I like this. Not far from me either.......

U1300 Unimog with HIAB Crane REDUCED


----------



## rwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Ron, you put a big smile on my face. Good to see those old beasts are still working and being taken care of.



This one is actually "recycled". Rebuilt in 1997 by AM General under the Extended Service Program initiated to save $. Goal was to re-make 2 trucks from 3 old ones and update them with a CAT diesel, Allison automatic (they don't want to train recruits to run a manual), dual circuit brakes (about time!), air assist steering, springer driver's seat, super single tires and central tire inflate and deflate. The winch models, as mine, have the winch pto replaced with a hydraulic pump and motor. You can tell they were oriented for the desert as they aren't much for bushwacking with all the plastic air lines and the winch oil tank dangling from the bumper. Last time I had it in the woods I had to rob air line fittings from one valve to another to repair the winch so we could pull out some stuck trucks and trailers. A couple of the guys in the pictures stuck the oil tank in the dirt with too much speed through our little obstacle course. I understand that they were not too successful in Iraq as they were almost overloaded and underpowered when armored against IUDs. But for the cost of a used pickup, they are pretty cool. Ron


----------



## rwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

Ductape said:


> I like this. Not far from me either.......
> 
> U1300 Unimog with HIAB Crane REDUCED



I have drooled over that listing several times. I like everything but the price. I would have to sleep in it if I bought it home. Ron


----------



## Freehand (Jul 11, 2012)

Ductape said:


> I like this. Not far from me either.......
> 
> U1300 Unimog with HIAB Crane REDUCED



Note that it is not licensed. Depending on your state that can be very hard to do……….


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd agree...the ole dueces will get stuck. I've also put some tanks in places they probably shouldn't have been...you want to talk about tough to get out. Trying tuggin 68 tons out of the mud that is over halfway up the skirts and not being able to utilize the tanks own power at all b/c of fear of blowing the turbine since the exhaust is under the mud. The M88 w/ winch doubled just was pulling itself into the mud. Had to put two M1 tanks on the other end of the M88 and have them pull to hold the M88 before she finally drug out.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 11, 2012)

Freehand said:


> Note that it is not licensed. Depending on your state that can be very hard to do……….



You'd have to think outside the box... It would have to be a tractor...
See??? But you couldn't drive it on the interstate...
When you get regulated out of more...
Think less...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 12, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You'd have to think outside the box... It would have to be a tractor...
> See??? But you couldn't drive it on the interstate...
> When you get regulated out of more...
> Think less...
> :msp_wink:



Yep, still works fairly good here in WI. Fert spreader trucks, manure tanker trucks, and silage trucks are all commonly run as implements of husbandry here with no registration. It gets sticky real quick when you go to a tractor trailer unit though. DOT's position on that is that the tractor "COULD" be used for regular purposes, and is pretty sticky about registering them. That's why most farms running the rigs I mention use straight trucks. Those running tractor trailers usually have a farm tag on the tractor. (Note to non-trucker types: when I'm saying tractor in this post, I'm referring to semi tractors, not farm tractors.)

Ron, I never ran an -A3, they look good to first sight, but the 3116 is far from Cat's best (shoulda used an 8.3 and shared pieces with the 900 series tonners), and it sounds like the makeover was a cobble job.

Now back to "my" 'mog: Who's gonna float me some cash to build it? I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today! PS Ron, I was gonna get a link up to one when I got back home to the laptop, but you beat me to it. There's a nicer one in Guam with Hyd chainsaw (CAD!), jackhammer (field expedient log splitter) and hammer drill (for boring in to place dynamite on those pesky stumps!) tool set, but how the heck do you get one from Guam to WI? The bigger question is how the heck do I pay for it?


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Jul 12, 2012)

don't have a dream truck, but rather trucks

of which, I'm lucky enough to have the first one






8.1L, Allison, 16.5 Warn, etc...though a similarly setup Top Kick would be nice sometimes
she regularly tugs a skidloader and attachments around, and has been known to blow the doors off a powerjoke or two :msp_razz:

others...

duece.5...just to hear the turbo spool up

or maybe a newer LMTV

HMMWV

some old tractor with a brownie...preferrably a cabover so you can get good bounce when you grab the wrong combo

...I'm kinda open to red-headed step-child trucks

nice setups ya'll are dreamin' about


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh my side hurts!I fell out of my chair laughing when you made that joke about blowing the doors off a Powerstroke.You must be talking about the 6.7 or 6.9.That thang won't hang with no 7.3!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## rwoods (Jul 12, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Ron, I never ran an -A3, they look good to first sight, but the 3116 is far from Cat's best (shoulda used an 8.3 and shared pieces with the 900 series tonners), and it sounds like the makeover was a cobble job.



Agreed. Lots of good ideas but I'm not sure they got anything right except maybe bringing the brakes up to 1968 standards. CTIS - way too complicated and unreliable; air assist steering ???; 4 speed auto with no overdrive; hydraulic oil tank exposed; speciality tires; disposable CAT. But it will run, pull a load, fairly good mpg and almost any twelve year old can drive it. Ron


----------



## Boomhower (Jul 12, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> Oh my side hurts!I fell out of my chair laughing when you made that joke about blowing the doors off a Powerstroke.You must be talking about the 6.7 or 6.9.That thang won't hang with no 7.3!:msp_biggrin:



I have a pair of Nikes that will out run a 7.3. My dream truck: One thats paid for.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 12, 2012)

amscontr said:


> View attachment 244865
> View attachment 244866
> View attachment 244867
> 
> Poor Man's Truck



Booo Hisssss!!!! Off to the woodhauler pics section with ya! We're busy dreamin here!

:byebye::big_smile::haha:


----------



## Steve2910 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You know, I've never seen a Uni Mog here... Do they sell em' in the states?



Yes they do.

I knew a guy who had one w/ a snow blower... They stopped using it because it liked to suck up pieces of speed bump & throw them through second story windows!


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 12, 2012)

Only if we could get Slamm to post in here, He has a very nice truck also.


----------



## mtrees (Jul 12, 2012)

I am fortunate enough to have my dream truck now. 2011 F450 crew FX4.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 12, 2012)

mtrees said:


> I am fortunate enough to have my dream truck now. 2011 F450 crew FX4.



Sounds like a sweet truck Mtrees! Welcome to AS too :smile2:


----------



## mtrees (Jul 12, 2012)

I will post a pic of it and the MS880 I just picked up for my trouble spruce. Thank you this is a great forum with a wealth of knowledge.

My little brother goofing.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 12, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> Oh my side hurts!I fell out of my chair laughing when you made that joke about blowing the doors off a Powerstroke.You must be talking about the 6.7 or 6.9.That thang won't hang with no 7.3!:msp_biggrin:



I guess you've never driven one of those 8.1 liter chevys. They are nice and strong just not what I want to use hauling a big load of hay. The 7.3 is pretty reliable but no drag racer for sure.


----------



## GeeVee (Jul 12, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Then you should REALLY like this one!!!!



Well Hedgie's right, that truck will ensure you can be the pivot man in a circle jerk down at the Pigpen...


----------



## bigblockf350 (Jul 12, 2012)

My dream truck. 
Excellent woods truck. Injected 460 bbf lockers front and rear and 38 inch swampers . I have yet to get stuck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 12, 2012)

GeeVee said:


> Well Hedgie's right, that truck will ensure you can be the pivot man in a circle jerk down at the Pigpen...



I found that one special for old timer... There's even room for his possee in the back...


----------



## bigblockf350 (Jul 12, 2012)

New to the site but here's my dream truck. 460 big block lockers front and rear and 38 inch swampers. Great woods truck. Haven't gotten stuck yet.View attachment 244893


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 12, 2012)

SPDRMNKY said:


> don't have a dream truck, but rather trucks
> 
> of which, I'm lucky enough to have the first one
> 
> ...



If your 8.1 is like mine it will pass everything-EXCEPT THE GAS STATION!:help:


----------



## mtrees (Jul 12, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Sounds like a sweet truck Mtrees! Welcome to AS too :smile2:



Thank you I tried to edit my post and add a picture but it's not showing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jul 12, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I guess you've never driven one of those 8.1 liter chevys. They are nice and strong just not what I want to use hauling a big load of hay. The 7.3 is pretty reliable but no drag racer for sure.



You're right, I haven't.I couldn't let that slide,though.Ford guys do have their pride you know!:wink2:That is a good looking truck, by the way.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 12, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I found that one special for old timer... There's even room for his possee in the back...



Haha! Poor Oldtimer.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 12, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> You're right, I haven't.I couldn't let that slide,though.Ford guys do have their pride you know!:wink2:That is a good looking truck, by the way.



The 7.3's are work horses... Period... I've driven both... The big gasser has good power...
But it ain't a diesel... Our farm truck has a 7.3 with a 75hp chip...
I'll take the Ford... 
But then again, I'd take a Ford truck over anything else...
Now, if only they came with a Cummins... 

Sorry... Felt a little tingle up my leg there...:msp_wink:


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Jul 13, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> Oh my side hurts!I fell out of my chair laughing when you made that joke about blowing the doors off a Powerstroke.You must be talking about the 6.7 or 6.9.That thang won't hang with no 7.3!:msp_biggrin:



no joke...I forgot to mention...4.10s in the rear...which is why...



WetGunPowder said:


> If your 8.1 is like mine it will pass everything-EXCEPT THE GAS STATION!:help:



mine is the same way. :msp_tongue:
I usually get beat off the line by whatever is beside me...no reason to watch the fuel guage move if'n I don't have to.

-----

the 444 International (sorry, Navistar 7.3) is a strong motor, and thankfully doesn't have the same "randomly drop a piston" problem that its cousin the 466 does. there is no replacement for displacement.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 13, 2012)

I had a 2000 f250 with a 7.3 and 6 speed. I run a dp tuner chip with a 140 hp tune on it. It still wouldn't keep up with the dodges with a chip. I'm driving a 11 dodge 3500 now with the cummins and auto.


----------



## mtrees (Jul 13, 2012)

View attachment 244924

My brother and my 450 and 880.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jul 14, 2012)

O.K., since we're dreaming, I guess mine would be a mid 80s single cab swb 4x4 Ford Ranger with a 300 6 cylinder for the engine and a narrowed set of axles out of a 3/4 ton.I'd have an aluminum dump bed, full brush guard bumper a 8000lb.Warn winch, onboard compressor, a rack over the cab for saws etc. KC lights pointed front and back, a Galaxy cb radio, built in ice chest between the leather bucket seats, big mirrors with whips for the cb on both sides, dual stacks with some reasonably quiet Flowmasters, a.c.,2 batteries, and everything covered with Rhinoliner, except the aluminum bed of course.:msp_thumbup:
And I almost forgot the tires Co-op p78-16.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 14, 2012)

Way years ago I started to buy a 48 Brockway tractor. I would have stretched the frame and put a 12 ft dump on it. Real sharp truck. Now I can't even find a good picture of one. So, I just use my dad's 96 Dodge 1500 with my 8' dump trailer, Joe.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 14, 2012)

D600 4x4


----------



## greendohn (Jul 14, 2012)

*Wood Cuttin' Truck*

Just give me an old, dependable 4x4 1/2 ton. I usually harvest my firewood within 6-10 miles of the house. A 3/4 ton might, just maybe be better suited to wood hauling. I don't know. I hauled firewood with an s-15 2 w/d for several years and was only stuck 1 time. Of course it wouldn't haul one stick more than a "rick"!! I was needing a bigger truck.
An old 96 Dodge found it's way to my place 4 or 5 years ago. 318cid, short cab-long bed automatic. Hand crank windows, vinyl bench seat and vinyl floors. I stack the old beast cab hi with firewood and just putt down the back roads with some old Marshall Tucker on the radio. 
My old truck can clip a tree while dragging a log out of the brush and his feelings aint gonna get hurt. It's paid for and a/c blows cold. 
A couple of the neighbor hood boys zip-tied a Chevy s-10 grill to the front of him last fall and I think the beast actually runs stronger, rides smoother and the stereo now plays louder with cleaner sound!!

I think I've got the perfect dream truck,,it runs, it's dependable and it's paid for...


----------



## rwoods (Jul 14, 2012)

or





View attachment 245011
View attachment 245007


Ron


----------



## rwoods (Jul 14, 2012)

Or






View attachment 245012


Ron


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jul 14, 2012)

My son's truck:
After 5 years fighting in Iraq he saved and built his dream truck.
Needless to say I'm damm proud of him!!


"Spoiled Nasty" Build Thread w/ picts - Dodge Cummins Diesel Forum


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 14, 2012)

Your sons truck is awesome. I seen that build over there last year I think.


----------



## sachsmo (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't need no stinkin' saw, we will just cut 'em down with the .50!


Me thinks it will pull a trailer OK eh?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jul 14, 2012)

M274 "Mechanical Mule". For when you just need "a day or two" of wood.





M123 6x6 10-ton tractor. Though I'd opt for the M123A1C with the Cummins and made sure it had both front and rear winches. Put a flatbed on the back with removeable sides and a crane/boom for loading. And a nice big crome stack and crome west coast side mirrors for fun. Might have to have a decent cd player to crank AC/DC's "Who Made Who?" when you go rolling through town with a heaping load of wood.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 14, 2012)

rwoods said:


> Or
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that is a sweet truck!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 14, 2012)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> M123 6x6 10-ton tractor. Though I'd opt for the M123A1C with the Cummins and made sure it had both front and rear winches. Put a flatbed on the back with removeable sides and a crane/boom for loading. And a nice big crome stack and crome west coast side mirrors for fun. Might have to have a decent cd player to crank AC/DC's "Who Made Who?" when you go rolling through town with a heaping load of wood.



Gettin too old for a rough riding, hot noisy beast like that. Let's get a little more refined, and heavier duty. The boys over in Oshkosh know what I'm talking about. 500 ponies, room for 5 cutting buddies in the air conditioned cab, 8 wheel drive, and a trailer heavy enough for 20 cords of green white oak.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 14, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Gettin too old for a rough riding, hot noisy beast like that. Let's get a little more refined, and heavier duty. The boys over in Oshkosh know what I'm talking about. 500 ponies, room for 5 cutting buddies in the air conditioned cab, 8 wheel drive, and a trailer heavy enough for 20 cords of green white oak.



At 6 gallons to the mile too!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 14, 2012)

Freehand said:


> At 6 gallons to the mile too!:msp_w00t:



If ya got it, flaunt it!

Seriously, that's the Abrams that goes on it. The 1070 will get ya an honest 2-3MPG loaded at cruising speed.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 15, 2012)

No denying Osh Kosh's badassness. I would be like owning a luxury yacht though………wouldn't be able to fill it up if they gave it to you…………..:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jul 15, 2012)

rwoods said:


> Or
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Power wagons are my weakness. I have a '61WM300 that is the same as you have in the pic. I'll fix it up as a stocker when I get to it. 

Here is the Power wagons Dad. It's my 1941 military 1/2 ton 4x4. This has been modified a little  Yea, it's retired military now as it served it's time!






Here's a link to the build:

Albums By kevininohio - ImageEvent


----------



## mikereynolds (Jul 15, 2012)

*I'm building my dream truck*

My drem truck must be able to go deep into the woods and haul extremely heavy loads home. In California, you can't have a flat bed without paying DOT fees and have to stop at scales but id it has a regular bed I can bypass the scales. It must be able to make deliveries and take me to church. I feel a Cummins Dodge Dually 4X4 is my dream truck with all the correct mods to to make reliable 650 hp and 1100lbs torque. Water/methanol injection, propane injection, dual disc clutch, 5-speed, Dana 80 rear posi at both ends, exhaust brake steel rack surounding bed with reinforced dump bed. And get 20-plus mpg empty...It's almost done!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jul 15, 2012)

An older Oshkosh prime mover, can't remember what the series or model #'s are for this one. Combined weight of truck, trailer and a M60 tank were about 84 tons. 

But back to reality, a farmer I know has a '94 Dodge 2500 reg. cab long box 4x4 with a 12-valve Cummins and a manual transmission. It's a farm truck, and a little rusty, so driving through the underbrush wouldn't worry me. I'd take the box off and put on a flatbed, a HD bumper/brushguard with a intergrated winch, a few engine/drivetrain/axle tweaks and decent set of tires. He told me, "I only keep a truck 20 years so ask again in 2014 about buying it." Or one of those '80s Chevy CUCV 1-ton military pickups would work too.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 16, 2012)

mikereynolds said:


> My drem truck must be able to go deep into the woods and haul extremely heavy loads home. In California, you can't have a flat bed without paying DOT fees and have to stop at scales but id it has a regular bed I can bypass the scales. It must be able to make deliveries and take me to church. I feel a Cummins Dodge Dually 4X4 is my dream truck with all the correct mods to to make reliable 650 hp and 1100lbs torque. Water/methanol injection, propane injection, dual disc clutch, 5-speed, Dana 80 rear posi at both ends, exhaust brake steel rack surounding bed with reinforced dump bed. And get 20-plus mpg empty...It's almost done!



Buy it, build it, and use it to move all your possessions out of CA when CARB finishes outlawing any useful diesel piece of equipment, likely next week.



GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> An older Oshkosh prime mover, can't remember what the series or model #'s are for this one. Combined weight of truck, trailer and a M60 tank were about 84 tons.
> 
> But back to reality, a farmer I know has a '94 Dodge 2500 reg. cab long box 4x4 with a 12-valve Cummins and a manual transmission. It's a farm truck, and a little rusty, so driving through the underbrush wouldn't worry me. I'd take the box off and put on a flatbed, a HD bumper/brushguard with a intergrated winch, a few engine/drivetrain/axle tweaks and decent set of tires. He told me, "I only keep a truck 20 years so ask again in 2014 about buying it." Or one of those '80s Chevy CUCV 1-ton military pickups would work too.



M911 HET, stout rig, the older brother to the 1070. Tbe 911 hauls the Abrams as well, just ain't quite legal at the scales doing it, but who's gonna stop ya?


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Jul 16, 2012)

how could I forget...






...minus the hemi


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 16, 2012)

EFSS - Prime Mover Vehicle - General Dynamics Ordnance and Tactical Systems

Though I don't even want to know what the gov't is paying for them


----------



## D&B Mack (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## D&B Mack (Jul 16, 2012)

Would need a trailer


----------



## xcdustin (Oct 12, 2012)

*Already Got the Dream Truck*

Gentlemen, you may think this is a joke, but I'm totally dead serious.

I was given my dream truck in 2009, and I've been selling firewood out of it for a year now. The answer is:

1991 Honda Accord, 5 speed stick, 4 cylinder, 2.2 liter, 125 horsepower. Curb weight approx 2950 (without passengers).

I've gone down power access roads in Georgia and unimproved gravel roads in South Carolina hauling 700+ pounds of logs. Recently, I took the back seat out to increase my wood capacity. My completely capacity is a half cord. Stacked floor to ceiling from behind the front seats on back and with a totally full trunk, I can get 60-64 cubic feet.

I've done trips as long as 100 miles (taking wood back from my father-in-law's down I-20), but my usual delivery distance is about 20 miles. The door sticker only gives me 850 pounds for "cargo and passengers", but I know I've had the total weight of the car over 4000 pounds before when hauling back green, wet rounds from a job. Still manages to get around 30 mpg on the highway with a full load, doing 75 mph!

Back end starts to sag a little with the full load. I'm working on bolstering the suspension with stiffer springs, and possibly a rudimentary air ride system. Soon, I'll post a pic of Red Sexy in full firewood mode. Comments? View attachment 256884
View attachment 256885
View attachment 256886


----------



## Rudolf73 (Oct 12, 2012)

This is one of my dream trucks, a Tatra 815 biturbo aircooled multifuel V12. It was designed as a Czech tank recovery truck and can tow up to 100t. Fully independant 8x8 with diff locks and cross locks. And I could go on... They can be bought for as little as $10k










My other dream truck is a Unimog with crane fitted. Oh and I wouldn't mind a nice Pete 379 with a few chrome bits either.


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 12, 2012)

xcdustin said:


> Gentlemen, you may think this is a joke, but I'm totally dead serious.
> 
> I was given my dream truck in 2009, and I've been selling firewood out of it for a year now. The answer is:
> 
> ...


God help you if you are ever in a wreck with all that wood behind you!!!


----------



## k5alive (Oct 12, 2012)

View attachment 256904



my dream truck :rolleyes2:


----------



## oppermancjo (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know that this is my dream truck but I don't think I would have to worry much about getting stuck in the woods. It started life as a 4 door Jeep Sahara. Mopar sells the conversion kit and we installed the lift and tires. It is now a JK8. We get calls on this think all the time but when they see the $50k price tag, they hang up pretty quickly...

View attachment 256905


----------



## colson04 (Feb 20, 2013)

*How could this thread ever die?!?!?!*

I've been pricing/re-pricing my dream truck for about 3 years now:

F-250 Regular Cab, 8 ft Bed, Powerstroke, 4x4, semi-loaded (don't need leather seats, but power everything else is nice), Vermillion red w/cab clearance lights. I see one of these hear n there and just drool :biggrin: keep telling myself 'Someday you won't care what you drop $40,000 on..."  yeah, right.

Dream wood hauler would be an L8000 or L9000 single axle w/cummins and a 5-6 yard dump box with side height extensions. I grew up driving these trucks on the farm and have a soft spot for them. They aren't purty, or classy, but I've always liked them and they're usually pretty reliable.


----------



## comnrailpwr (Feb 21, 2013)

It pulls logs very well, not streetable or fuel efficient tho.


----------



## comnrailpwr (Feb 21, 2013)

It pulls logs very well, not streetable or fuel efficient tho.


----------



## cedarman (Feb 21, 2013)

View attachment 280491


here is my 1951 gmc m211 military truck. slightly modified for the local mud bog. never had her in the woods gathering fire wood. but never had her stuck either lol. shes my baby

my buddy had a tamdem axle dump truck stuck in the field with 5000 gallon tanks full of water. pulled him out flawlessly. the is equpped with a divorced transfer case out of an old IH combine. really helps get her goin. the big block is set up on race gas (13 to 1) with a 250 shot of no2. making about 850 hp.


----------



## autoimage (Feb 21, 2013)

could you imagine seeing that accord with all that weight going 75...i have no clue how you could get a half cord in that car


----------



## Furious (Feb 21, 2013)

I love my 2008 F-250 crew cab, 3 inch lift, Pro-Comp tires and my log trailer. Hauls everything home every time and if I can't lift it into the bed or trailer with my buddy helping, then the damn saw takes care of that!!!!


----------



## Halligan (Feb 22, 2013)

My dream woodhauler would be a 1992-1993 Dodge Ram 250 4X4 with the 12 valve intercooled cummins and a 5 speed manual. Since I'll likely never own one my current 2010 Ram 2500 is filling in just fine.


----------

